# What Tatto locations say about you.



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Just The Facts*


Tattoos theoretically could be thoughtful additions to your appearance. Unfortunately there are thousands of tattoo parlors (many open 24 hours) and people just don't have that many thoughts. So most are stupid.
Tattoos are permanent. Your motivation/blood-alcohol level is not.
Tattoos are now as edgy as a padded watermelon.

*Who gets tattoos? *

Tattoos are an excellent way to turn a single drunken decision into a lifetime of disfigurement and regret, which normally requires a car. Tattoos are associated with criminal gangs, the armed forces, and whiny white teenagers desperate for attention. Attempts to get all three to attend a common "Tattoo Conference" have unfortunately failed.​
*What Your Tattoo Says About You *


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

So CJIS...with that said, how many do you have? HAHAHA


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

L4G81 said:


> So CJIS...with that said, how many do you have? HAHAHA


None


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

L4G81 said:


> So CJIS...with that said, how many do you have? HAHAHA


Yeah C is more into body piercing!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

WTF Jeez. That is one ugly picture Rod


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MCADPD24 said:


> WTF Jeez. That is one ugly picture Rod


 What a freak! if he/she/it takes out those piercings and tries to drink theyll spew water like a fountain.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Imagine pulling a vehicle over and finding THAT at the wheel??!! Holy crap batman!


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

There's enough steel in that face to turn a bullet!:crazy:

As for tattoos, there's a paper floating around out there ('05, I think) about a connection between tattoos and male promiscuity in college students; apparently, college-age men with tattoos engage in sexual activity earlier than non-tattooed men of the same age group. I wish I had known that when I was still in school.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Because the Pics disappeared here is a link to the article

Tattoo Body Map: What Your Bad Decision Says About You _view!_


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't have one, but I have nothing against them if they are not insane or outrageous like some of these idiots have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

MARINECOP said:


> I don't have one, but I have nothing against them if they are not insane or outrageous like some of these idiots have.


 This one just SCREAMS *"look at me mommy!! look at meeeeeeeeeeee"*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Checkers anyone


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Checkers anyone


I am more of a Chess guy.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love chess!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I love chess


He said CHESS Sam...not chests .....simmer down


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

7costanza said:


> He said CHESS Sam...not chests .....simmer down


 i like both! nuttin wrong with that lol


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

CJIS said:


> Because the Pics disappeared here is a link to the article
> 
> Tattoo Body Map: What Your Bad Decision Says About You _view!_


- That is very telling! ha!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

DJM1968 said:


> As for tattoos, there's a paper floating around out there ('05, I think) about a connection between tattoos and male promiscuity in college students; apparently, college-age men with tattoos engage in sexual activity earlier than non-tattooed men of the same age group. I wish I had known that when I was still in school.


So this guy is getting college a$$... Imagine finding this in baby girls room.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> So this guy is getting college a$$... Imagine finding this in baby *BOY'S* room.


He gets a$$ alright.
I don't think he's interested in your daughters...


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

TRPDiesel said:


>


It's an illusion! Are the lines straight or wavy?


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

TRPDiesel said:


> So this guy is getting college a$$... Imagine finding this in baby girls room.


No, that's not what I said: guys of college age with tattoos get laid _*earlier*_ than those without. Having tats does not automatically make you Panty Inspector at Pi Beta Phi.

And if this guy so much as _*thought*_ about looking at my nieces...well, there are a few pig farms out that way.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

DAMMIT! Mr. Cool Ice stole my tattoo ideas!!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

DJM1968 said:


> Having tats does not automatically make you Panty Inspector at Pi Beta Phi.


No... but it DOES however make you panty inspector at Summa Cum Laude. :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank god for wrecking-balm...... I had a hundred dollar bill tattooed on my junk. I like to watch my money grow !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

HAHAHAAHA! +rep for finding a way to weave wrecking-balm into a post!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Thank god for wrecking-balm...... I had a hundred dollar bill tattooed on my junk. I like to watch my money grow !!!


Ladies, if Sniper tells you he's got $100 for you to blow DON'T FALL FOR IT!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Ladies, if Sniper tells you he's got $100 for you to blow DON'T FALL FOR IT!!!


speaking from experience NE.............


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Thank god for wrecking-balm...... I had a hundred dollar bill tattooed on my junk. I like to watch my money grow !!!


Wouldn't that actually be inflation?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

DJM1968 said:


> Wouldn't that actually be inflation?


Only if you are JAP or Sam and have to use a penis pump to get it hard !!!!!!!

:woot:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I tried to spend Sniper's $100 at the hair salon today and got "LOUSY TIPPER" written in my file.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I tried to spend Sniper's $100 at the hair salon today and got "LOUSY TIPPER" written in my file.


You were supposed to swallow that not take it with you and spit it at someone NE...........


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ewwwwww! Running away screaming now!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Only if you are JAP or Sam and have to use a penis pump to get it hard !!!!!!!
> 
> :woot:


 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WCvULMRUq8"]YouTube- swedish made penis enlarger (austin powers)[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

hahahahahaa. She's smokin.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Only if you are JAP or Sam and have to use a penis pump to get it hard !!!!!!!
> 
> :woot:


i've never had to use a penis pump. Sniper, these weird fantasies of yours are revealing about you.. Penis pumps, ass hats and 600 lb women and men who swallow sound like your type of party favors! i'm glad i turned down that invitation.. :woot: whewwww hahahaha


----------



## althea (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have one, but I think tattoos are cool!


----------

